# had a great find today



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Was looking at a job today in an old abandoned warehouse, In the boiler room I found 3 brand new in the box asbestos lead runners. for all of you pvc guy's who don't know what a great find this is, an asbestos runner when taken care of will last a lifetime. The runners we buy today seem to last for about 100-150 joints tops. we do alot of lead and okum here (all underground).


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

what area of Pa are u in ? Seen a lot of new work there and never say pack and poured joints. Of course I was limited to not to far off 83, lol


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

An early Christmas present.:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice find. I remember using them years ago for some commercial work that spec'd lead pours.


Post pictures!


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> what area of Pa are u in ? Seen a lot of new work there and never say pack and poured joints. Of course I was limited to not to far off 83, lol


 In philadelphia, all underground packed and poured from 10' outside foundation in, also all commercial and more than 3 dwelling units cast and copper only through-out


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At this old factory in Chicago, the maintenance boss gave me the keys to some cabinets in the old boiler room. In one of the cabinets I found thousands of dollars worth of 2" and 3" copper sweat fittings. He had only been there about 4 years and have never poked around back there. I found what I needed and told him about the stash. He shrugged his shoulders, now, the place has been sold and he got let go and I don't get called there anymore. Nuts.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> At this old factory in Chicago, the maintenance boss gave me the keys to some cabinets in the old boiler room. In one of the cabinets I found thousands of dollars worth of 2" and 3" copper sweat fittings. He had only been there about 4 years and have never poked around back there. I found what I needed and told him about the stash. He shrugged his shoulders, now, the place has been sold and he got let go and I don't get called there anymore. Nuts.


 I don't recall how far back this was. But I recall the Chicago public schools where saying how they needed all this cash to fix up the schools and such. Then one day some one came across a stash of plumbing parts and fixtures, drywall, paint, you name it it was there, enough to fix up all the schools twice over.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

How much wastage is in the CPS?


----------

